# Guage rebuild



## Hrsimon (May 3, 2020)

I need an ultra reliable shop preferable near Maryland to rebuild the speedo/odo guage cluster on my almost restored 1970 GTO. It is an original low miles GTO which why it is critical for me to rebuild as opposed to replace.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Instruments Specialties in RI rebuilt my cluster and did excellent work
They aren't cheap and they aren't fast but they are perfect


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

also
Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac does excellent Pontiac
cluster restorations and HURST shifters

Scott


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Reddirtroad said:


> Instruments Specialties in RI rebuilt my cluster and did excellent work
> They aren't cheap and they aren't fast but they are perfect
> 
> 
> ...



X2 on Instrument Specialties in Rhode Island. They are located right around the corner from my brother's business and he told me they do a lot of gauge restorations. I am having just my speedometer refurbished. I am not redoing the face as it is in good enough shape for me, nor the odometer numbers. They will clean these for me. Then I wanted the speedo needle repainted. My speedo has the speedometer warning feature where you can set an indicator to the desired speed and when the speedometer needle reaches that speed limit on the gauge, a warning buzzer goes off to let you know you are "speeding." I am having them clean and check out everything and test the speedo warning system for operation. The speedo warning has a turn knob like a clock and they cannot rechrome it, but that is fine as I don't have to have it that perfect. Price tag is $260.00 without shipping. My brother will pick it up when done and ship it to me, or fly it down on one of his visits. Turn around time is 4-6 weeks just for the gauge and the work I listed.

Photo is my gauge that I sent out. We'll see what it looks like when it comes back.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Only 88 Jim? 🏎


----------



## Hrsimon (May 3, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

O52 said:


> Only 88 Jim? 🏎


I was driving in the slow lane on the 485 Beltway around Charlotte at the time. It gets turned all the way to the right when I get in the fast lane.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

O52 said:


> Only 88 Jim? 🏎


He’s saving fuel lol


----------



## caboman (Dec 17, 2015)

Ditto again on Instrument Specialties. They did my '67 bezel only. Turnaround time was about 60 days door to door. Before & after.


----------



## My1967Gtogto! (May 10, 2019)

Hrsimon said:


> I need an ultra reliable shop preferable near Maryland to rebuild the speedo/odo guage cluster on my almost restored 1970 GTO. It is an original low miles GTO which why it is critical for me to rebuild as opposed to replace.





Hrsimon said:


> I need an ultra reliable shop preferable near Maryland to rebuild the speedo/odo guage cluster on my almost restored 1970 GTO. It is an original low miles GTO which why it is critical for me to rebuild as opposed to replace.


I have an original 1967 GTO and I am a original. Have had excellent work on this car over the last several years. I also have a 1964 GTO (not original owner). Have had the engine rebuilt and other items fixed. Both cars run great. 
Lennie Hubbell the owner of the The Mod Garage, in Hughesville, md across from the Hughsville Fire House is one you want to see. He is in his seventies and has been working on older cars especially Pontiacs and Chevys, for over 50 years. He doesn't need a shop manual to fix and restores cars. He only needs a book to order parts. Great guy. You can reach him on 301-932-1131 or 301-542-5631. Tell him that Richard Wagner of Bel Alton, md recommended him


----------

